# My Personal Best



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

1 48# + 1 42# = 1 hell of a nite!!! What do you guys think?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish..Congrats..What lake?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice, I caught a 58 lb. R&R on Conroe!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2cool. Congrats!


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

*Hell of a catch*

Congrats man


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

That will work


----------



## Jeffy (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Recap (Sep 10, 2005)

Great pics but why do you keep the big ones, they don,t eat well. JMOP


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Couple of toads!


----------



## Recap (Sep 10, 2005)

Ego makes for a great picture!


----------



## Ratherbeefishin (May 17, 2012)

Sweet! Wtg..


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Very nice catch, good looking fish.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

i really don't understand on the 3rd post someone is bashing people. this is the catfish section, not the city slicker pretty boy section.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

A couple of nice cats for sure!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice fish.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Recap said:


> Great pics but why do you keep the big ones, they don,t eat well. JMOP


Obviously you don't know what you are talking about, so shut up and go about your business elsewhere.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Recap said:


> Ego makes for a great picture!


You know, I actually agree with fishermen pressuring other fishermen to catch and release big fish but attacking,demeaning,insisting and demanding only makes you look bad. If some one catches a big legal fish, he/she owns it, if they decide to throw it back it is generous of them if they decide to eat it it is theirs and they have done nothing wrong,legally or morally .There is very little difference between getting mad at someone that has caught and decided to keep a big fish and getting mad because someone that just won a hand of poker claims the pot ,it is theirs to take just like the fish...Sure it would be great if they left it in the pot so that everyone gets a chance at a big pot, but it is an unreasonable to expect ,insist or demand they do it.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go Kahoot, ya done real good.

What lake were you on? What bait used? Rod n reel or jug lines? What was the water conditions, winds, when you fished?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job on landing those kitty cats!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Gratz, very nice fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

big-john said:


> You know, I actually agree with fishermen pressuring other fishermen to catch and release big fish but attacking,demeaning,insisting and demanding only makes you look bad. If some one catches a big legal fish, he/she owns it, if they decide to throw it back it is generous of them if they decide to eat it it is theirs and they have done nothing wrong,legally or morally .There is very little difference between getting mad at someone that has caught and decided to keep a big fish and getting mad because someone that just won a hand of poker claims the pot ,it is theirs to take just like the fish...Sure it would be great if they left it in the pot so that everyone gets a chance at a big pot, but it is an unreasonable to expect ,insist or demand they do it.


Well said. I agree.

Nice FISH!!


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Well let me RECAP this trip. I kept these 2 fish to make a coubion for a family gathering since i was (quote) BORN ON THE BAYOU!!!! however I do release most big fish for breeding purposes, but these were the 2 biggest by far!!!


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

I was fishing in me and Tbone's favorite spot, Lake Conroe. I caught them using cut shad and cut bream. Both fish were caught on a rod and reel, and I mean it was a BLAST!!!! Everyone should be able 2 catch one of these monsters at least once!


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Notice I wasn't smiling on the pic. I was happy, but I was straining trying to hold them up. They were so heavy that the gills were cutting into my hands!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Gotta ask.....*

Were you drifting or anchored up? Willing to share how deep and how you were rigged up?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats, that's some big ole blues! I've been catfishing since i was a kid and they are both bigger than any blue i ever caught. And for the naysayers, the meat will be just fine, just gotta trim all the red off and you'll have big chunks of pure white meat. I feel sorry for your fillet knife though, lol.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

I was anchored in about 6 feet of water, fishing a 14 foot drop off.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry ATX didnt see the last part of question. Just a simple rig,weight on bottom and a 3 ought eagle bait keeper about 9-12 inches up


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow...on a rod and reel thats real nice...one of my bucket list items is I want to catch a 50 lb catfish on a rod and reel.If I had caught the 48 lb cat I would've marked it off. Bet they were a bunch of fun!


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice Fish---I would love to catch a big fish on rod and reel like that.


----------



## madshad (Jun 11, 2012)

*Good catch*



kahoot said:


> 1 48# + 1 42# = 1 hell of a nite!!! What do you guys think?


 those are two nice cats good deal


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Kahoot said:


> Notice I wasn't smiling on the pic. I was happy, but I was straining trying to hold them up. They were so heavy that the gills were cutting into my hands!


Great pics, congrats! When I saw u heaving both those brutes up I thought that is one strong guy.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice catch! they will fry up nicely.


----------

